# Old VS scents.



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

I was at the semi-annual sale and at my Victoria's Secret store they had some of the old garden scents! I was so happy. I ended up buying 3 bottles of Forbidden Fantasy for $13.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 29, 2008)

I've only been to Victoria Secret a handful of times, it sucks because it's such a great store and I love the Pink range especially. Can only go when I;m in the US, meh for UK living! Ha ha!

I've never tried most of the fragrances - I have the Dream Angels Desire range and I love it though. Will test some more out when I'm next there seeing as lots of people do seem to like them. Enjoy your perfumes!


----------

